# Best towns and cities to retire in on Costa Blanca or Costa Del Sol



## Stefan_O

Hello, 

My wife and I currently live on Los Angeles and are considering to retire in Spain. We still have plenty of time but are planning an initial scouting trip down the Costa Blanca and along the Costa del Sol to become better familiar with the areas. While we understand that this is a rather generic and highly subjective request, we would appreciate some suggestions of towns and cities you feel we should check out based on the criteria below. Both of us have American citizenship in addition to my wife holding Australian and British passports and me having a German passport. Not sure if that makes a difference but we wanted to at least mention it. 

Location criteria (more or less in order of importance)

Warm and sunny climate to enjoy outdoor activities year-round; looking for warm/hot summers and moderate/warm winters. 
Town or city that preserved its traditional Spanish atmosphere and is not overrun by tourists or British/German expats. Reading something like the following sounds horrifying to us even though we love the English pubs and footie: “Fuengirola and Torremolinos are full on Brit expat areas with pubs, tribute bands, British shops, full English breakfast and British football on the telly in the pubs.” We want to integrate into the local community, learn Spanish and enjoy local markets, restaurants and activities. 
House – we would like to buy a villa/house (not apartment) in a quiet and safe area, maybe with an ocean view but away from busy centers. Something where we can easily walk, ride or drive to town without being surrounded by crowds of English or German tourists or retirees. 
Proximity to airport - we plan to travel quite a bit through Europe, go diving in Egypt, visit family in Germany, etc. A relatively short drive or train ride is perfectly fine but we simply don't want to be 2 hours from an (international) airport
Cost of property / living - we expect to be in a financially sound position when retiring and have enough saved to be able to spend up to EUR 350 to 400,000 on a villa/house, while having sufficient reserves for day to day expenses, travel, etc.; we are only mentioning this in case there are some amazing towns or cities that might be considered too expensive by many others who are looking at Spain as a cheap retirement location
Outdoor activities - we love to cycle, scuba dive, hike, etc.; proximity to these activities would be great, especially scuba diving. 
We are extremely excited by the prospect of starting a new chapter in Europe and thank you all in advance for taking the time to respond.

Sincerely, 

Stefan


----------



## booksurfer

As I recently mentioned in another thread, take a look at Carboneras, Mojacar, Vera in the Province of Almeria. They may be too far from the Airport for you, but are still only about an hour from Almeria airport.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad

Some lovely areas around Rincon and El Palo, great climate 15 mins Malaga Central and main Train links and 20 mins to airport.....well worth a look


----------



## golfer5

I have lived near Alicante for 6 years it meets all of your criteria. Lots of nice traditional Spanish towns nearby. The further inland the more Spanish less touristy it becomes. Also for buying the same is true the farther inland you go the more you get for your money. Sometimes you don't have to go to far from the coast to see some nice places with good prices. El Campello and St Juan very nice just north of Alicante.


----------



## Tim Barfield

I have been holidaying in Alicante area up to Calpe for years and am now moving. Noticed that we are looking for the same type of intergration. Around Alicante area is perfect for it. We have seen places touristy by the coast in one part but more local the next. If you are happy to live off the coast a bit there a Dozens of areas that you would be able to be more Spanish but have access to ex-communities close by. Id say Albir Altea areas going up to the mountains of Polop etc. perfect. If you like i can give you the information of what we did?


----------



## xabiaxica

Tim Barfield said:


> I have been holidaying in Alicante area up to Calpe for years and am now moving. Noticed that we are looking for the same type of intergration. Around Alicante area is perfect for it. We have seen places touristy by the coast in one part but more local the next. If you are happy to live off the coast a bit there a Dozens of areas that you would be able to be more Spanish but have access to ex-communities close by. Id say Albir Altea areas going up to the mountains of Polop etc. perfect. If you like i can give you the information of what we did?


:welcome:

Why not just post the info here - I'm sure lots of people would be interested.


----------



## Tim Barfield

*what we found*

After visiting a few time, as you all know who have done this, you start to get to know people who have lived in different areas for a while. I found (especially over a few beers) people open up to what their true opinions are in regards to charges, house prices and areas a lot more. Most of the people who i spoke to that preferred to integrate rather than become a Benidormian, advised that looking for a property further from the coast can be difficult by yourself. This was more just to making sure that the sale is correct and also that the agent helping you (not in all cases i am sure) isnt adding extra money on due to you being foreign and not knowing how it works. When we purchased we were lucky enough to have already met an English estate agent that we had become close to. He knew what we wanted and due to us not being legal folk also had their lawyer sort everything out that we needed. The areas we had found to be best for close to beach but not in just expat areas were - Polop - Callosa D'en Sarria and between here to Altea la vella (depending on how rural you are wanting that is) but further south there was - outskirts of Elche - Benferri - Orihuela outskirts - and anywhere between Murcia and Torrevieja thats more rural. There will always be parts that were more expat but hidden gem places can disappear quick so it may be a case of pot luck. I would just add that we did pay thousands to have ours checked fully by a builder for structural issues. We have found out recently that this isnt very common so thats why i cost so much. But it depends on the house i guess. We also made sure that in the contract for buying the house there was a clause for adding some to the building as it can be very difficult with some Spanish properties. 
I hope this has been of some help. Some things can be a hassle but now we are done and nearly fully moved in after the additions it was worth every second. Would always advise to use an agent that does legal advise separately. This way you avoid any pains in legal mumbo jumbo later on. For any small questions on our move or who we used you are welcome to /SNIP/
Hope it helps


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tim Barfield said:


> After visiting a few time, as you all know who have done this, you start to get to know people who have lived in different areas for a while. I found (especially over a few beers) people open up to what their true opinions are in regards to charges, house prices and areas a lot more. Most of the people who i spoke to that preferred to integrate rather than become a Benidormian, advised that looking for a property further from the coast can be difficult by yourself. This was more just to making sure that the sale is correct and also that the agent helping you (not in all cases i am sure) isnt adding extra money on due to you being foreign and not knowing how it works. When we purchased we were lucky enough to have already met an English estate agent that we had become close to. He knew what we wanted and due to us not being legal folk also had their lawyer sort everything out that we needed. The areas we had found to be best for close to beach but not in just expat areas were - Polop - Callosa D'en Sarria and between here to Altea la vella (depending on how rural you are wanting that is) but further south there was - outskirts of Elche - Benferri - Orihuela outskirts - and anywhere between Murcia and Torrevieja thats more rural. There will always be parts that were more expat but hidden gem places can disappear quick so it may be a case of pot luck. I would just add that we did pay thousands to have ours checked fully by a builder for structural issues. We have found out recently that this isnt very common so thats why i cost so much. But it depends on the house i guess. We also made sure that in the contract for buying the house there was a clause for adding some to the building as it can be very difficult with some Spanish properties.
> I hope this has been of some help. Some things can be a hassle but now we are done and nearly fully moved in after the additions it was worth every second. Would always advise to use an agent that does legal advise separately. This way you avoid any pains in legal mumbo jumbo later on. For any small questions on our move or who we used you are welcome to /SNIP/
> Hope it helps


I'm sure some people are very friendly over a few beers and are genuinely nice people, but others are just Brits preying on newbies.
By the same token, not all Spaniards are trying to pull a fast one and are playing rip off the tourist.
You do have to keep your wits about you and use your noddle a bit, just as you do in the UK.


----------



## Accrevi

+1 for the Alicante area. I heard it is nice there.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Accrevi said:


> +1 for the Alicante area. I heard it is nice there.


Have you been there? What do you like about it? Would be good to get as many opinions as possible about a place with reasons why!


----------



## baldilocks

A couple of years ago, we took a holiday down in Almería and it was all very pleasant. We were driving along a dirt road one evening and came upon a hamlet with virtually nothing there apart from a couple of houses and a church. It looked familiar. It turned out to be where they filmed the final scenes of one of the Sergio Lone westerns.


----------



## tarot650

baldilocks said:


> A couple of years ago, we took a holiday down in Almería and it was all very pleasant. We were driving along a dirt road one evening and came upon a hamlet with virtually nothing there apart from a couple of houses and a church. It looked familiar. It turned out to be where they filmed the final scenes of one of the Sergio Lone westerns.


What a coincidence Baldy we have been there oursleves.For anybody with children it makes for a great day out for them.When we have been up in Mojacar for the Hitsville soul weekender we will usually call here on a Sunday afternoon.It's surprising how many films were shot in Spain that people don't realize.Torre del Mar next weekend for us for the 3day airshow,hope it's as good as last year.a greeting.


----------



## baldilocks

I was going to suggest the little town of Nijar which has easy access to the Westerns and to lovely beaches and coves. While many of the Westerns had especially created sets, a lot was filmed in real places such as Albaricoques, etc.


----------



## stevesainty

I don't know how "international" you need your nearest airport to be but Alicante and Malaga airports which serve the two Costas you mentioned mainly fly to other European destinations. There are a few fights to North Africa and from Malaga a few flights to Canada and North America are mentioned.

There are only two truly international airports in Spain, Madrid and Barcelona. You can get connecting flights to both from Alicante and Malaga but driving to either of them from Costa Blanca or Costa del Sol takes a minimum of 4 hours.


----------



## The Blackrose

I'm with Golfer5. El Campello and St Juan very nice just north of Alicante. They are also on the tram route which goes along the coast from Alicante as far North as Denia. Just North of El Campello is Coveta Fuma which has some nice property has it's own tram station and a few sandy coves as well as bars and restaurants in a small square. 20 mins from Alicante airport. And a few minutes drive to the motorway. The beaches at Campello and San Juan are fantastic. Worth checking out with the rest, hope you're having a long break to explore lol.

Blackrose


----------



## Horlics

I'm surprised that people can still be arsed replying given that the Op hasn't been back since his opening post made about 7 weeks ago.


----------



## The Blackrose

Ha didn't spot that, still, might be some useful info for others.


----------



## Horlics

The Blackrose said:


> Ha didn't spot that, still, might be some useful info for others.


Probably not. He wants to be the only guiri in the village, and he's asking the guiris, who are already in the village.


----------



## annewraith

Hi I too am looking for the same information. It would be great if you could send this to me too 

thanks


----------



## Stewc19

Hi there. One area that I believe retain its Spanish charm but has great access to activities and is cost effective is Estepona. If you would like more advice and even help finding, we can talk. PM me. Regards.


----------



## cermignano

St Fileu de Guixoles, Begur area, Palamos, Cadaques, the lovely city of Girona.


----------



## cermignano

The landscapes and views on Costa Brava are stunning. Loads of lovely towns villages and resorts


----------



## mrypg9

Helping people choose somewhere to live???? Too subjective a topic for others to do more than provide bare facts. Even those are 'edited' according to the poster's knowledge and experience.

I like where I live. Others might not. Only way to find a place you like is go see for yourself. Rent and try. Suck it and see.


----------



## Alcalaina

mrypg9 said:


> Helping people choose somewhere to live???? Too subjective a topic for others to do more than provide bare facts. Even those are 'edited' according to the poster's knowledge and experience.
> 
> I like where I live. Others might not. Only way to find a place you like is go see for yourself. Rent and try. Suck it and see.


Absolutely. And being happy and comfortable in retirement is more about the community you live in, and the quality of amenities for older people, than a nice view.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I don't think there's any harm in collecting opinions about places. It can help you, but only you can make any actual decision.


----------



## Alcalaina

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think there's any harm in collecting opinions about places. It can help you, but only you can make any actual decision.


It can help, but it could also put you off places that might be fine, apart from one person's bad experience.

A bit like book reviews!


----------



## mrypg9

Alcalaina said:


> It can help, but it could also put you off places that might be fine, apart from one person's bad experience.
> 
> A bit like book reviews!


That is so true. I’ve loved living in the house and barrio where I have spent ten happy years but in a year’s time I might think my ‘new’ campo house is the best ever. What made my time here so enjoyable were many things relatable only to me: having a much- loved partner to share everything, lovely Spanish neighbours, being thankful we had a good landlord, a house we loved in spite of its imperfections, space for the dogs, proximity to my son’s house, enjoying chatting with neighbours as I did my morning and evening dog walks, being a regular in my local cafe so my solo pequeño was placed in front of me without me ordering, diining alone in my favourite local restaurant and being ‘included’ by the owner and waiter so I didn’t feel out of place eating solo....all these things made my village and street very special. But anyone else, especially a non- Spanish speaker might find things very different. 
I’m hoping things will be the same for me in my new home. Moving date brought forward to December 1st. Can’t wait to start on penultimate chapter of my life story.
Next move casa de ancianos or cemetery


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> That is so true. I’ve loved living in the house and barrio where I have spent ten happy years but in a year’s time I might think my ‘new’ campo house is the best ever. What made my time here so enjoyable were many things relatable only to me: having a much- loved partner to share everything, lovely Spanish neighbours, being thankful we had a good landlord, a house we loved in spite of its imperfections, space for the dogs, proximity to my son’s house, enjoying chatting with neighbours as I did my morning and evening dog walks, being a regular in my local cafe so my solo pequeño was placed in front of me without me ordering, diining alone in my favourite local restaurant and being ‘included’ by the owner and waiter so I didn’t feel out of place eating solo....all these things made my village and street very special. But anyone else, especially a non- Spanish speaker might find things very different.
> I’m hoping things will be the same for me in my new home. Moving date brought forward to December 1st. *Can’t wait to start on penultimate chapter of my life story.
> Next move casa de ancianos or cemetery*


Beware of counting chickens! Who knows what the future may bring - good luck with the move.

I, too, anticipate that this will be my last home but, then, I'm a tad older than you, just a tad.


----------



## baldilocks

Not living on either costa and only visiting the former for an hour or three at a time, I could suggest Fuengirola - it has an Iceland (Overseas, PLC) and an excellent fish and chip place right on the seafront and that is another plus - beach seems to be clean.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Alcalaina said:


> It can help, but it could also put you off places that might be fine, apart from one person's bad experience.
> 
> A bit like book reviews!


Still think there's no harm in people who are not in Spain asking people who are in Spain to give their opinion about things, in fact I would say it's a foundation stone of the forum. Another thing entirely is how those opinions are used. I would find it worrying if someone based a move here based entirely around info on a forum, but I would find it bizarre if any one based any life decision around forums, but I am sure a lot of ideas about possible places to take into consideration and possible places to avoid come from forum chat, but I would leave it at that, nothing else


----------



## Alcalaina

Pesky Wesky said:


> Still think there's no harm in people who are not in Spain asking people who are in Spain to give their opinion about things, in fact I would say it's a foundation stone of the forum. Another thing entirely is how those opinions are used. I would find it worrying if someone based a move here based entirely around info on a forum, but I would find it bizarre if any one based any life decision around forums, but I am sure a lot of ideas about possible places to take into consideration and possible places to avoid come from forum chat, but I would leave it at that, nothing else


I don't disagree, and I'm not suggesting these threads are a waste of time. But people can and do form positive or negative opinions about places just from the comments they read online. (I'm guilty of it myself ...) 

I sometimes wish people would be more objective about where they live, as well as describing their own subjective experiences. For example someone on another thread said that Huelva was the most boring place they've ever lived. No explanation. Yet I know its attractions include flamenco, water sports, Doñana national park, great seafood, the Sierra de Aracena (best jamón in Spain) ...


----------



## mrypg9

Another factor to consider is that some neighbourhoods and towns change in character. Sometimes the changes can be very rapid.
In the past couple of years a staggering amount of construction has been started on the western side of the village here. Ten years, even two years ago, we could walk to the river from the village rim through fields, albeit not very attractive, rather scruffy ones. Now the whole area is in the process of being built over with blocks of apartments and so- called luxury villas. Every open space is being built on. There must be thousands of new dwelling units. Eight years ago the population was allegedly 1008. Now you could easily multiply by ten assuming all these apartments and houses will find buyers.
Even if they are left unoccupied or unfinished when the inevitable slump comes along in a year or two, the character of the area will have been profoundly changed. 
When my son and dil bought their house here nearly twenty years ago this was a rural area. It’s not now. God knows what families whose ancestors have lived here for many yesrs think about it all.
So although I’ve enjoyed my ten years here I’m not so sure I’d be so taken with the area if I arrived now. My date for moving into my new house has been put forward a month which I’m very happy about. The prospect of a Christmas wármed by the flames of burning logs is very appealing....that and the fact that nothing new will be built where I’m going, apart from a barn, stable or similar outbuilding.


----------



## Isobella

I spotted on one post where someone said Polop behind the Costa Blanca. Was beautiful when I went but a long time ago, could have changed. The same person said about using an Agent who had an in house lawyer. I think that is a NO, NO. Get your own.


----------



## yozzi

Stewc19 said:


> Hi there. One area that I believe retain its Spanish charm but has great access to activities and is cost effective is Estepona. If you would like more advice and even help finding, we can talk. PM me. Regards.


I am also looking for this type of information so please try and keep any replies on the open forum rather than PM's as other people are interested too as we all have to learn how to access important info when planning a move to Spain.

In the areas mentioned around Alicante airport such El Campello, San Juan and even as far afield as Estepona what is the winter climate like and how does the cost of living compare with other city areas like Malaga, Valencia, etc? TIA


----------



## mrypg9

yozzi said:


> I am also looking for this type of information so please try and keep any replies on the open forum rather than PM's as other people are interested too as we all have to learn how to access important info when planning a move to Spain.
> 
> In the areas mentioned around Alicante airport such El Campello, San Juan and even as far afield as Estepona what is the winter climate like and how does the cost of living compare with other city areas like Malaga, Valencia, etc? TIA


I’ve lived in Estepona for over ten years now. When I first arrived in Spain from Prague I lived in what was then a village on the eastern edge of the town. Now I’ve moved closer to the town centre but in a semi- rural area.

The winter climate here....well, yesterday it was hot and sunny, Tshirt weather. I sat on the terrace until sunset, around six - thirty. A week ago I woke up early, went out to the garden and found frost in lower- lying patches. In October we had torrential rain which caused a lot of damage to property. Normal autumn and winter weather for this part of the world.

Estepona isn’t cheap compared to further up the coast or inland areas. Not as expensive as parts of Marbellla, true, but Estepona likes to see itself as a tad more up- market and refined than its vulgar, brash neighbour, much loved of the TOWIE cast and other Z list ‘celebrities’. It is imo simply beautiful and deserves its designation as the ‘Garden of the Costa del Sol’. The Old Town with its twisty back streets and flower- filled nooks and crannies is a delight. Like everywhere in this part of the world, the town sees an influx of tourists in the summer, mainly Spanish, French and Scandinavian families. There are few night clubs or discos as such but the port area is quite lively.
The general ambience though is one of tranquility.

Malaga and Gibraltar airports are equidistant and a cheap bus service links Estepona to. Ronda, Marbella, Seville, Fuengirola and more. I think anyone permanently living here would find it difficult without having a reasonable competence in Spanish.

I really can’t think of anything not to like and I’m grateful to my son and dil for buying a property here over twenty years ago and letting us use it as a base when we arrived in 2008. We travelled around for a few months looking for places we liked but one day it occurred to us that we had become happily settled where we were so found a house and stayed. I’m on my own now but am grateful to be part of this friendly welcoming and interesting community. Learn Spanish, get to know the town and what it offers in the way of cultural , sporting and other events and opportunities and I can’t imagine anyone being disappointed.

The author of this post wishes it to be known that it was written from a purely personal perspective and the opinions are the author’s own. Others may have a different point of view


----------



## Isobella

Larger towns can have good and bad parts. Puerto Banus and the golden mile can be crass and Towie and hen party land sprinkled with plenty from the Middle East in their tasteless cars, but Marbella pueblo is entirely different. Charming squares where old people sit out in the shade, some very good restaurants, some bad ones too. The churros in Orange square are the best. Quite a few shops around there (slotted in between Dior baby shop etc) have been in the same family since before the Civil war.

Most places have a dumpy part.


----------



## yozzi

mrypg9 said:


> I’ve lived in Estepona for over ten years now. When I first arrived in Spain from Prague I lived in what was then a village on the eastern edge of the town. Now I’ve moved closer to the town centre but in a semi- rural area.
> 
> The winter climate here....well, yesterday it was hot and sunny, Tshirt weather. I sat on the terrace until sunset, around six - thirty. A week ago I woke up early, went out to the garden and found frost in lower- lying patches. In October we had torrential rain which caused a lot of damage to property. Normal autumn and winter weather for this part of the world.
> 
> Estepona isn’t cheap compared to further up the coast or inland areas. Not as expensive as parts of Marbellla, true, but Estepona likes to see itself as a tad more up- market and refined than its vulgar, brash neighbour, much loved of the TOWIE cast and other Z list ‘celebrities’. It is imo simply beautiful and deserves its designation as the ‘Garden of the Costa del Sol’. The Old Town with its twisty back streets and flower- filled nooks and crannies is a delight. Like everywhere in this part of the world, the town sees an influx of tourists in the summer, mainly Spanish, French and Scandinavian families. There are few night clubs or discos as such but the port area is quite lively.
> The general ambience though is one of tranquility.
> 
> Malaga and Gibraltar airports are equidistant and a cheap bus service links Estepona to. Ronda, Marbella, Seville, Fuengirola and more. I think anyone permanently living here would find it difficult without having a reasonable competence in Spanish.
> 
> I really can’t think of anything not to like and I’m grateful to my son and dil for buying a property here over twenty years ago and letting us use it as a base when we arrived in 2008. We travelled around for a few months looking for places we liked but one day it occurred to us that we had become happily settled where we were so found a house and stayed. I’m on my own now but am grateful to be part of this friendly welcoming and interesting community. Learn Spanish, get to know the town and what it offers in the way of cultural , sporting and other events and opportunities and I can’t imagine anyone being disappointed.
> 
> The author of this post wishes it to be known that it was written from a purely personal perspective and the opinions are the author’s own. Others may have a different point of view


Excellent post and just the sort of info I'm looking for many thanks! Just need similar info for the Almeria to Alicante region as I've seen that this is a very nice area with regard to all year climate with good transport services.


----------



## Horlics

Well I agree. Estepona is the only place I would live in on the CDS.



mrypg9 said:


> I’ve lived in Estepona for over ten years now. When I first arrived in Spain from Prague I lived in what was then a village on the eastern edge of the town. Now I’ve moved closer to the town centre but in a semi- rural area.
> 
> The winter climate here....well, yesterday it was hot and sunny, Tshirt weather. I sat on the terrace until sunset, around six - thirty. A week ago I woke up early, went out to the garden and found frost in lower- lying patches. In October we had torrential rain which caused a lot of damage to property. Normal autumn and winter weather for this part of the world.
> 
> Estepona isn’t cheap compared to further up the coast or inland areas. Not as expensive as parts of Marbellla, true, but Estepona likes to see itself as a tad more up- market and refined than its vulgar, brash neighbour, much loved of the TOWIE cast and other Z list ‘celebrities’. It is imo simply beautiful and deserves its designation as the ‘Garden of the Costa del Sol’. The Old Town with its twisty back streets and flower- filled nooks and crannies is a delight. Like everywhere in this part of the world, the town sees an influx of tourists in the summer, mainly Spanish, French and Scandinavian families. There are few night clubs or discos as such but the port area is quite lively.
> The general ambience though is one of tranquility.
> 
> Malaga and Gibraltar airports are equidistant and a cheap bus service links Estepona to. Ronda, Marbella, Seville, Fuengirola and more. I think anyone permanently living here would find it difficult without having a reasonable competence in Spanish.
> 
> I really can’t think of anything not to like and I’m grateful to my son and dil for buying a property here over twenty years ago and letting us use it as a base when we arrived in 2008. We travelled around for a few months looking for places we liked but one day it occurred to us that we had become happily settled where we were so found a house and stayed. I’m on my own now but am grateful to be part of this friendly welcoming and interesting community. Learn Spanish, get to know the town and what it offers in the way of cultural , sporting and other events and opportunities and I can’t imagine anyone being disappointed.
> 
> The author of this post wishes it to be known that it was written from a purely personal perspective and the opinions are the author’s own. Others may have a different point of view


----------



## ccm47

I have a flat just outside of Aguilas, which is on the coast between Alicante and Almeria (c.200 miles).

The climate is great in winter with the sea warm enough to swim in, when the sun shines which it does most days. 5 miles inland from the coast though, and therefore in the mountains, and you need a hat and gloves as it's so cold in late afternoon/early morning.

Lorca is about 30 minutes inland with a great castle, some decent shopping and a seismic fault which caused half the town to have to be rebuilt in 2011. It is also the railway terminus for Alicante.
Lorca/Aguilas is a branch line with maybe 4 trains a day.

There is then a huge gap in the railway line from there going south west to Almeria. 
This may be one of the reasons why the AP7 motorway was constructed. Another reason is the continuous need to transport fresh produce to the rest of Europe asap. This area is the Spanish centre of tomato and lettuce growing, particularly out of season. Hectares of land are devoted to plastic greenhouses and require hundreds of immigrant workers to care for the crops. Almonds, oranges and lemons also thrive, but out of doors. In summer 42 is quite common, so air conditioning and siestas are essential.

Cartegena is also on a branch railway line, from Murcia, and is bigger than Aguilas and Lorca due to its Naval and Commercial harbour, but is less reliant on agriculture. It has good shops as well as a pleasant harbourside. 

Bus services do seem to serve the area much better than the railways, but I never use them.

If you like a truly international community with many Germans/Austrians/Swedes/Danes/French and Belgians all speaking Spanish to you then you may enjoy this region, much of which is in Andalucia. English is I think only the dominant language in Mojacar, maybe Puerto de Mazarron and Camposol (inland).


----------



## yozzi

ccm47 said:


> I have a flat just outside of Aguilas, which is on the coast between Alicante and Almeria (c.200 miles).
> 
> The climate is great in winter with the sea warm enough to swim in, when the sun shines which it does most days. 5 miles inland from the coast though, and therefore in the mountains, and you need a hat and gloves as it's so cold in late afternoon/early morning.
> 
> Lorca is about 30 minutes inland with a great castle, some decent shopping and a seismic fault which caused half the town to have to be rebuilt in 2011. It is also the railway terminus for Alicante.
> Lorca/Aguilas is a branch line with maybe 4 trains a day.
> 
> There is then a huge gap in the railway line from there going south west to Almeria.
> This may be one of the reasons why the AP7 motorway was constructed. Another reason is the continuous need to transport fresh produce to the rest of Europe asap. This area is the Spanish centre of tomato and lettuce growing, particularly out of season. Hectares of land are devoted to plastic greenhouses and require hundreds of immigrant workers to care for the crops. Almonds, oranges and lemons also thrive, but out of doors. In summer 42 is quite common, so air conditioning and siestas are essential.
> 
> Cartegena is also on a branch railway line, from Murcia, and is bigger than Aguilas and Lorca due to its Naval and Commercial harbour, but is less reliant on agriculture. It has good shops as well as a pleasant harbourside.
> 
> Bus services do seem to serve the area much better than the railways, but I never use them.
> 
> If you like a truly international community with many Germans/Austrians/Swedes/Danes/French and Belgians all speaking Spanish to you then you may enjoy this region, much of which is in Andalucia. English is I think only the dominant language in Mojacar, maybe Puerto de Mazarron and Camposol (inland).


Again, great info on the areas I'm looking at and I think the best way to do it is to do a tour of the Eastern coastal areas and spend time in several towns to get a feeling for the places and their amenities. With regards to the winter climate from where to where is the temperature at it's mildest during the UK winter? ie would it be from Aguilas to Torrevieja or similar?


----------



## ccm47

yozzi said:


> Again, great info on the areas I'm looking at and I think the best way to do it is to do a tour of the Eastern coastal areas and spend time in several towns to get a feeling for the places and their amenities. With regards to the winter climate from where to where is the temperature at it's mildest during the UK winter? ie would it be from Aguilas to Torrevieja or similar?



These days we always drive down, normally via Zaragoza as the roads are almost toll free. Valencia is where it starts getting properly warm and then it picks up 2 or 3 degrees, may be more, as we head South West. Torrevieja is clearly in that area but we prefer more typically Spanish areas such as Cullera or Gandia.


----------



## stevesainty

ccm47 said:


> Torrevieja is clearly in that area but we prefer more typically Spanish areas such as Cullera or Gandia.


I´m afraid I must interject, as a resident of Torrevieja, and say that Torrevieja town is as Spanish as it gets in Valencia. Granted the promenade area in central Torrevieja does not seem Spanish, and the southern end of Torrevieja which almost merges into Orihuela Costa is almost an Irish conclave. However the town itself is very Spanish and indeed if you do not speak a modicum of Spanish you will be stymied.

The town boasts 2 main theatres and an international auditorium as well as several local museums, and is host to rock concerts with UB40 and similar. It has numerous quality restaurants and bars in addition to dozens of normal bars and restaurants. It has a free local transport system, for residents, that is excellent, providing year round buses every 40 minutes. It has two salt lakes, one a full time working salt lake, and another that has flocks of birds including flamingos. It has 7 blue flag beaches with lots of private little coves and sand dunes. Yes it gets very crowded in July and August with the Spanish visitors from Madrid, and Orihuela, but most of the year it is a delight. 

The town has a large public teaching Hospital where the skills of the staff are excellent, and a second private hospital likewise, in addition to numerous local health centres.

Like most seaside towns it employs lots of service staff, who cannot command high wages, and is usually listed near the bottom of the poorest paid workers in Spain. 

This has a good side for its residents though in keeping the cost of goods and services down and so is a very economical place to live, indeed the vast majority of normal bars serve a mid day inclusive good quality meal of 3 courses, with salad, bread and wine for around 10€ per head.

People who dismiss Torrevieja out of hand because of hearsay are missing out on a little gem of a place on the Costa Blanca


----------



## rwright42

*What did you decide?*

Curious what Stefan decided on after travels?

Anyone have thoughts on Sotogrande? We spent a couple weeks there this winter during a three month trip through Spain, and loved the setting with rolling hills and lots of Cork trees. Reminded us of Saratoga, California where we used to live.

For Costa Blanca, we also liked Denia a lot, but heard from some locals that it gets swarmed with people from inland in the summer (as well as tourists) - supposedly more than the Marbella area.


----------

